# Cubers in Sussex, England



## CubingwithChris (Nov 23, 2014)

Hello
I'm Considering doing a little meet up kind of thing in East Hoathly which is in East Sussex, England I would probably do a once a month thing or if quite a lot of people are interested I might do it every fort night. There will be a small fee just to cover the cost of the hall, Please reply if you are interested. 

Bye


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 23, 2014)

Southampton  it begins with an S


----------



## Randomno (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm not too far away from it.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes. We also have meets at Royal Festival Hall in London regularly.


----------



## Maccoboy (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm in Brighton


----------



## Berd (Nov 24, 2014)

Me and 2 others are in Winchester


----------



## CubingwithChris (Nov 25, 2014)

Where abouts are you in Sussex?


----------



## Maccoboy (Nov 28, 2014)

I feel like we already told you  where abouts in Sussex are you?


----------



## lejitcuber (Nov 28, 2014)

I am in London, somewhere.


----------



## CubingwithChris (Nov 30, 2014)

Maccoboy said:


> I feel like we already told you  where abouts in Sussex are you?



I am near uckfield in a village called East Hoathly


----------



## dannah (Dec 31, 2014)

surrey, right next to it


----------



## lejitcuber (Feb 9, 2015)

It would be a good idea, because as far as I know there are none other in England, so I'm for it


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 9, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> It would be a good idea, because as far as I know there are none other in England, so I'm for it



I have absolutely no idea what you are referring to. Care to elaborate?


----------



## Berd (Feb 10, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I have absolutely no idea what you are referring to. Care to elaborate?


Seconded...


----------



## lejitcuber (Feb 18, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> It would be a good idea, because as far as I know there are none other in England, so I'm for it


At the time of that post, Harrow wasn't on WCA an I last went to a comp in November and I was willing to get my skewb NR back.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 18, 2015)

Still doesn't make sense to me but there's a comp in Guildford soon.


----------



## brackenmay (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey,

I'm setting up some filming with a champion cube solver, called Gabriel Dechichi Barbar. We are filming with him around London, and are looking for a cube solving group to film with. Have you guys set up a cube group in the South East area? We think it would be really fun to film a group of keen cube solvers, and thought you might be interested. Gabriel has quite an amazing memory, so this would be a really cool thing to be involved in. 

We're specifically looking for people who are 18 and over. It's for a series called 'Extraordinary Humans', which will be shown around the world. 

Do get in touch! bracken at offthefence dot com

Many thanks!!

Bracken


----------



## Berd (Feb 26, 2015)

brackenmay said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm setting up some filming with a champion cube solver, called Gabriel Dechichi Barbar. We are filming with him around London, and are looking for a cube solving group to film with. Have you guys set up a cube group in the South East area? We think it would be really fun to film a group of keen cube solvers, and thought you might be interested. Gabriel has quite an amazing memory, so this would be a really cool thing to be involved in.
> 
> ...



We have a group of people who meet in London every month at Royal Festival Hall. I'm the youngest who goes and I am 16. If you want to get in touch, talk to Dan Sheppard (Kinch2002 on the forum) and he should be able to help you out


----------



## cubingbanta (Mar 1, 2015)

I haven't been to any cube meets before, and would love to. I have only be to 1 comp. anyway, any of these cube meets around that area, plz tell me


----------



## CubingwithChris (Mar 2, 2015)

cubingbanta said:


> I haven't been to any cube meets before, and would love to. I have only be to 1 comp. anyway, any of these cube meets around that area, plz tell me



Okay, Thats cool to know that someones interested


----------



## lejitcuber (Mar 4, 2015)

Phew the subject is changed...

Anyway, a monthly cube meet up in London, how do I not know about this!


----------



## Cuddly Cuber (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm studying in Brighton at the University of Sussex over the summer. Do you guys still meet? It would be really cool to meet up with some of you guys and cube! I'm heading over there on Sunday and will be there until August 16th!


----------



## CubingwithChris (Jun 8, 2015)

Cuddly Cuber said:


> I'm studying in Brighton at the University of Sussex over the summer. Do you guys still meet? It would be really cool to meet up with some of you guys and cube! I'm heading over there on Sunday and will be there until August 16th!



Sadly the meet up never started up so no we do not still met


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 8, 2015)

CubingwithChris said:


> Sadly the meet up never started up so no we do not still met



Doesn't mean we can't start a meetup anytime soon! I don't live too far away Sussex, so I'd be down for a meetup if enough other people are.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 8, 2015)

I'd probably go if didn't already have plans.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubingwithChris (Jun 9, 2015)

Well if people are up for it then maybe we could do a meetup Whens a good date for everybody?


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 9, 2015)

Any time really, preferably on a Saturday or Sunday. I'll be away from the country from 12th to 25th of July, so I obviously can't come if it takes place then. Other than that, I wouldn't be picky about the date.


----------

